# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Geoffrey, delivery robot, Tiny Mile, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Tiny Mile

----------


## Airicist

Article "Delivery robots: Foodora teams up with Tiny Mile on AI delivery"

March 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Geoffrey the robot is the new, cute way to get contactless delivery in Toronto"
Toronto startup Tiny Mile AI hopes Geoffrey is the future of delivery

by Angelina King
October 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

How Geoffrey delivers

Feb 10, 2021

----------

